# Boot GENERIC



## Lima (Aug 28, 2011)

I just installes freebsd on a old box and messed aroud with a few update options. Now when i want to boot the system i have to write every time boot GENERIC before the system boots.
I want this fully automatic ofcourse but how can i realize this?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2011)

Please post the full error you're getting. We're not clairvoyant.


----------



## Lima (Aug 29, 2011)

OK I`m sorry

The error is

```
loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Unable to load a kernel
/
can`t load 'kernel'

Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help'for more detailed help.
OK
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 29, 2011)

You're probably missing /boot/kernel directory or it is empty, create the directory if it's missing and copy everything from /boot/GENERIC to /boot/kernel


----------



## Lima (Aug 29, 2011)

/boot/kernel is empty alright. How do I copy everything at once from /boot/kernel to /boot/GENERIC.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 29, 2011)

You want to copy that the other way around. And: cp(1) ..


----------



## Lima (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks it working now


----------

